# Beginner chicken owner



## HPurvis (May 25, 2021)

I’m new to chickens, 
I have 3 polish splash. One is definitely a rooster (already crowing).
2 golden non-bearded polish
2 silver non-bearded polish
3 that were bought as Easter-eggers but are starting to look like Creme legbars. 

I bout them all at the end of March/beginning of April. I was wondering if you could inform me at what weeks they may start laying.

Polish bought 3-31-21
Legbars bought on 4-10-21


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't know anything about Polish, but the easter eggers/legbars should be somewhere around the middle of September.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It could the same for the Polish. There seems to be a wide variability when it comes to many breeds. Anywhere from six months to eight months.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

The only thing I've learned for sure about chickens is that nothing is for sure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

imnukensc said:


> The only thing I've learned for sure about chickens is that nothing is for sure.


Absolutely true.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Might depend. Most likely around 19 weeks or a bit longer. Mine were probably around that age when they first layed.
Their first eggs were probably the size of a wild bird egg.


----------

